#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Hello Meninas :))

## MarcusMaciel

Bom resolvi fazer o primeiro post meninas.. dou todo apoio que precisarem inclusive se tiverem uma ideia de montar um website darei hospedagem com tudo que tem direito é so me procurar aqui pelo forum mesmo que estarei ajudando....

Bom é isso agora se pronunciem  :Smile: ))

----------


## epf

Parabens pela iniciativa em criar um forum especifico para as garotas. Agora, so falta elas comecarem a conquistar o seu pedaco.
Abracos
Felicidades

EPF

----------


## Sukkubus

Nossa  :Smile: 

Eu espero participar deste espaço... ainda bem que arrumei um professor ótimo para me ajudar, caso eu tenha dúvidas (o que tem e muitas) ... hehehe  :Wink: 

Aposto que os meninos vão ficar de olho aqui, para ver se aparece as meninas do fórum... hehehehe :twisted:

----------


## nickstones

é isso aí ..oportunidades iguais para todos!

----------


## Spelk

É Caddi,

Pelo visto vc foi a primeira outra vez!!! he he he...
Sempre pelo menos um passo a frente de todas, esperamos que não seja a única!!! he he he... :wink: 

Vamos lá garotas, apareçam...

----------


## leftline

A intenção do tópico é boa, mais preferiria que as mulheres não fossem sub-seguimentadas assim, deixe elas indiferente a sexo, em um forum de "adm. de sistemas" elas não querem cortar o cabelo e nem pinta as unhas, somente querem aprender ou ensinar. Então sem esta divisão  :Smile: 

Um beijo a todas as mulheres e um aperto de mão aos nerd´s de plantão.

[]´s,
Matheus Henrique ( leftline )
Slacklife Team
http://www.slacklife.com.br

----------


## MarcusMaciel

acho que voce nao entendeu cara... esse forum aqui e so para elas trocarem ideias marcarem encontros... as perguntas tecnicas continuam sendo direcionadas para os foruns tecnicos...

----------


## Fernando

Legal a idéia, vamos ver a participação das garotas!
Tenham em mente que não é preciso se prender por aqui, a intenção deste Fórum em particular é fazer uma medida das mulheres UnderLinuxers, não restringí-las por aqui, esperamos vocês interagindo com todos nós Fórums afora!

Bem vindas ;]

----------


## aguizo

apenas por curiosidade, quantas são atualmente as mulheres UnderLinuxers ????

----------


## Sukkubus

> esperamos vocês interagindo com todos nós Fórums afora!


Com certeza  :Smile: 

Pelo visto não apareceu nenhuma menina ainda...  :Frown:

----------


## narwen

oi pessoal, 


estou aqui na UnderLinux GiRLs.... sou nova na UnderLinux mas já cheguei gostando da iniciativa.

[]'s

nw

----------


## Jim

Muito massa... a todas as garotas, sejam bem vindas! Esperamos poder ajudá-las no que for preciso... sintam-se à vontade :-D

----------


## MarcusMaciel

seja bem vinda narwen e espero que voce participe ativamente de nossa comunidade. 
[]'s

----------


## slyz

> A intenção do tópico é boa, mais preferiria que as mulheres não fossem sub-seguimentadas assim, deixe elas indiferente a sexo, em um forum de "adm. de sistemas" elas não querem cortar o cabelo e nem pinta as unhas, somente querem aprender ou ensinar. Então sem esta divisão 
> 
> Um beijo a todas as mulheres e um aperto de mão aos nerd´s de plantão.
> 
> []´s,
> Matheus Henrique ( leftline )
> Slacklife Team
> http://www.slacklife.com.br


Fala meu fio  :Wink:  Tá vivo ainda? =] Quanto tempo hein... lol

----------


## LenTu

bem vindas girls.... qq coisa estamos ai prontos pra ajudar...

Ps.: Underlinux girls e a maioria q posta saum os machos... auahuahuahua

----------


## LenTu

Ah eh podi cre.... coloca a Caddi como moderadora do Underlinux Girls... ela eh sempre a primera.... a dar as caras.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Ah eh podi cre.... coloca a Caddi como moderadora do Underlinux Girls... ela eh sempre a primera.... a dar as caras.


  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Acho que tem muito mais menina que manja, escondida por aqui... não mereço a moderação... :roll:

----------


## Unilx

:Big Grin:  As mulheres são sempre bem vindas ! ! ! 

espero que depois de tantos apelos elas apareçam . . .

----------


## aguizo

dá-lhe mulhegada... sejam bem vindas ... :lol:

----------


## Fernando

Que isso Caddi, temos a Sulamita, a Sharon, até nossa branca de neve ;] (Né Snow_White!) etc, usuárias de bom nivel e presentes por aqui ;]]]]]]]]

"Enjoy"

----------


## Sukkubus

> Que isso Caddi, temos a Sulamita, a Sharon, até nossa branca de neve ;] (Né Snow_White!) etc, usuárias de bom nivel e presentes por aqui ;]]]]]]]]


Por isso mesmo que eu disse que nunca mereceria a moderação deste espaço... há pessoas melhores  :Smile:

----------


## Spelk

> "...temos a Sulamita, a Sharon, até nossa branca de neve ;] (Né Snow_White!) etc..."


Ah é??? Tem mais além da Caddi e agora narwen??? Poxa q legal, num sabia, nunca vi...

he he he... ;-)

Por favor apareçam!!!

----------


## aguizo

concordo com vc Spelk, só conhecia a Caddi ... cade as demais mulheres do underlinux ???

----------


## leftline

> Postado originalmente por leftline
> 
> A intenção do tópico é boa, mais preferiria que as mulheres não fossem sub-seguimentadas assim, deixe elas indiferente a sexo, em um forum de "adm. de sistemas" elas não querem cortar o cabelo e nem pinta as unhas, somente querem aprender ou ensinar. Então sem esta divisão 
> 
> Um beijo a todas as mulheres e um aperto de mão aos nerd´s de plantão.
> 
> []´s,
> Matheus Henrique ( leftline )
> Slacklife Team
> ...


ae rapaz, bele?
tava meio away estes tempos  :Smile: 
vida de programador é corrida mesmo

mais e ae o que conta de bom?

----------


## Fernando

Po, Toskinha, TUXzinha == Sulamita e Sharon, e pode procurar por ai que tem muito post delas ;]

----------


## Fernando

> Acho que tem muito mais menina que manja, escondida por aqui... não mereço a moderação... :roll:


Que nada Caddi, nao se menospreze ;]
Espero que voce se nao se rebaixe ehin!
Ninguem nasce sabendo e se voce está aqui provavelmente sabe bastante!

----------


## Jim

Bah galera... pior que (apesar de ser assíduo no fórum a pouco tempo) nunca vi nenhum post feminino além da Caddi... merece moderar sim! As demais garotas, apareçam! queremos saber como está a presença feminina no underlinux! :-D

----------


## Toskinha

Hello

Realmente, eu só posto no Forum de Alta Disponibilidade... isto quando consigo... 
Caddi, prazer em conhecê-la, mas concordo com o pessoal que você deveria moderar. Pelos comentários vi que você é muito mais ativa na Underlinux. Não se subestime. Alias, leia os howtos na página da LinuxChix-br e pare de se diminuir! Ah, mulheres, quando vamos aprender  :Big Grin: 
Se todos aqui estão reconhecendo seu valor, reconheça-o também. Não tem nada de feio, saber seu valor é diferente de ser arrogante.

----------


## dctalk

off




> "Fly high reaching skies / Two eagles flying to be free / Moments of madness will be left behind / The same horizons but in different lands" (Reaching Horizons - Angra)



Muito show !

----------


## Toskinha

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei!
Cade meu avatar!!!!!!!! vcs sumiram com a figura da guriazinha!

----------


## leftline

Eta nerdaiada  :Smile: 
Num pode ve um rabo de saia que começa joga confete  :Big Grin: 

Tratem bem minha amiga hein  :Evil:  

Flw pra vcs  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

hehe Toskinha, uploada denovo ele na "Sua Conta" que volta ao normal.

Quanto a moderar vamos ver quem vai ser responsável depois ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Hello
> 
> Realmente, eu só posto no Forum de Alta Disponibilidade... isto quando consigo...
> Caddi, prazer em conhecê-la, mas concordo com o pessoal que você deveria moderar. Pelos comentários vi que você é muito mais ativa na Underlinux. Não se subestime. Alias, leia os howtos na página da LinuxChix-br e pare de se diminuir! Ah, mulheres, quando vamos aprender Very Happy
> Se todos aqui estão reconhecendo seu valor, reconheça-o também. Não tem nada de feio, saber seu valor é diferente de ser arrogante.


Nossa, que show  :Wink:  Obrigada! 

Uia, o meu professor *Leftline* também posta no fórum!! :twisted: :****

Valeu para quem elogiou a minha assinatura  :Wink:  ... eu não posso lembrar do Bittencourt cantando-a que fico arrepiada 8O

----------


## Jim

Dae galera... a mulherada começou a dar as caras... é isso aí... parabéns a todas...

----------


## rEsEtbnu

Bom dia galera, e que sejam todAs muito bem vindas.
Acho muito legal ver essas garotinhas expertas do mundo posix mostrando o seu interesse.

Abraços a todos, pois aqui não se classifica pessoas pelo sexo, e sim pelo conhecimento, pois quem sabe mais ajuda quem sabe menos.

[]´s ^rEsEt 8)

----------


## Sukkubus

Cadê as meninas? 8O

----------


## Michael

Sejam bem vindas gilrs!!!!

----------


## Sukkubus

:Embarrassment:  

Obrigada pela moderação neste espaço (e nos outros que me deram permissão)

Espero ajudar muito (na medida do possível, claro...)

E também espero que apareça MENINAS aqui, para começarmos a marcar os "churrascos"... hehehehe  :Smile:

----------


## badlogan

saudações caddi !!!

parabéns pelo novo cargo... td de bom e boa sorte na sua nova jornada... qq coisa estamos na área...

fui....

----------


## Fernando

> :o 
> 
> Obrigada pela moderação neste espaço (e nos outros que me deram permissão)
> 
> Espero ajudar muito (na medida do possível, claro...)
> 
> E também espero que apareça MENINAS aqui, para começarmos a marcar os "churrascos"... hehehehe :)


Disponha Caddi, esperamos por agora vê-la em ação ehin!
Vamos ver se você consegue se tornar meu oposto feminino (O mais mala da UnderLinux) HUEHUEUHEUHE ;]

----------


## LenTu

aeeeeeeeeeeeeee... minha ideia deu certo... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

parabens Caddi... num falei q c merecia... ???.. todo mundo concordou.....

agora q vc eh minina super-poderosa sinta-se mais a vontade ainda pra botar moral nos marmanjus di plantão.. huahauhahauhua

bom eh issu... e num se rebaixa mais naum...

:wink:

Ps.: num vai fikah mala q nem o psy hein ... ahuahuahuahua... zuera supremão... hauauau

----------


## Fernando

> aeeeeeeeeeeeeee... minha ideia deu certo... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> parabens Caddi... num falei q c merecia... ???.. todo mundo concordou.....
> 
> agora q vc eh minina super-poderosa sinta-se mais a vontade ainda pra botar moral nos marmanjus di plantão.. huahauhahauhua
> 
> bom eh issu... e num se rebaixa mais naum...
> 
> :wink:
> ...


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Sukkubus

:Smile:  

Era tão bom se aparecesse mais meninas... Queria fazer uma pesquisa, mas aposto que só homem ia responder... hehehe...

----------


## leftline

Parabéns pela moderação do Fórum, você certamente merece estar em um posto elevado pela sua dedicação e cumplicidade com a comunidade Linux, pois são poucas as mulheres que tem coragem de sair de seu mundo aparentimente cor-de-rosa e "dar a cara para bater".

Parabéns mais uma vez.

Beijo :****

Matheus Henrique ( leftline )
Slacklife team
http://www.slacklife.com.br

----------


## smvda

Valeu pela conquista ..... so espero que as mulheres(a) dirijam o Forum melhor do que seu carro .... hehehehehe .... brincadeira :lol: 

Abracos

----------


## Sukkubus

> Valeu pela conquista ..... so espero que as mulheres(a) dirijam o Forum melhor do que seu carro .... hehehehehe .... brincadeira :lol: 
> 
> Abracos


Engraçadinho... :twisted:

----------


## smvda

hehehehe Caddi [e s[o brincadeira ........ se precisar de algo que estiver ao meu alcan;e [e s[o pedir pro SMVDA que ajudo no que for possivel ....... te + :wink:

----------


## demiurgo

kras... vcs saum terriveis hehe, sacaneiam ateh aqui!! huahau

girls! bem vindas!!

pensei q soh tinha cueca aqui mesmo, eh bom ver q seu espaco estah kda vez maior!!

[]'s

----------

